# Final Count Down!!!



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

*10.....*


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

*BUT WE WILL MISS YOU!







*


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Just incase I miss the finally count down.....

I hope both of you have the time of you life!!! Take lots of pictures, have lots of fun!!! And be careful!!! We want you to come home safe and happy!!

And don't forget....E L E P H A N T S!!!!!

Have fun!!!!

Gary


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Fire44 said:


> Just incase I miss the finally count down.....
> 
> I hope both of you have the time of you life!!! Take lots of pictures, have lots of fun!!! And be careful!!! We want you to come home safe and happy!!
> 
> ...


Thanks...that pretty much describes our plans, too....but I can't fit the elephant in my bag, Gary. Besides, all paperwork says no trunks allowed









Your request, my friend, was the 1st one received and we will be certain NOT to forget!!!

Judi


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Don't forget you need to watch out for these......


----------



## campntn (Feb 20, 2005)

Sounds like a blog to me! 
Let us go with you. 
If you won't have internet/wifi access then just type it and you can upload it as you go. I read back on mine and enjoy reading what I thought/saw as we were there. 
www.blogger.com
PM me if I can help you with it.
Mark


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Hope you get to see lots of these....


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

campntn said:


> Sounds like a blog to me!
> Let us go with you.
> If you won't have internet/wifi access then just type it and you can upload it as you go. I read back on mine and enjoy reading what I thought/saw as we were there.
> www.blogger.com
> ...


Thanks, Mark. We'd love to do a blog.... but we'll only be in Nairobi for 1 night on the way in, and another on the way out. Otherwise, we'll be in bush camps (yep - TENTS!) on the Masaii Mara (or travelling between camps by 4x4, bush plane, or hot air balloon







). The Mara is, essentially, the Serenghetti north of the Tanzania/Kenya border....absolutely nothing  even vaguely resembling wi-fi. Not sure they've even heard of wi-fi (the local Masaii tribesmen certainly haven't). This *is* 3rd world "wilderness". Even if there was access, we're limited to 32# of gear (+ camera & equip) ... couldn't afford the extra weight of the laptop anyway.

Instead, we're bringing the Nikon D200 + all lenses/tripod/filters/etc., our new Sony mini-DVD recorder with infrared capability, several 1 & 2 gb cards & the mini DVDs, 2 ultra-lite 120gb harddrives for dowloading/storing/backing up all photos & movies, and a mini voice-recorder so that you all can share every minute (well....almost) of the adventure when we get back.


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Rally at Wolfwoods!!! RALLY at Wolfwoods!


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Judi I hope you both have a wonderful time and lots of fun
I can't wait to see all the pics when you get back
beside having a great time be safe over there my friend

Don


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Have a great trip. I'm expecting a lot of pictures when you get back.


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Have a wonderful trip. I imagine that by days 3,2, and 1 you will be almost beside yourselves.

See and experience lots of new things, and enjoy it all.


----------



## Northern Wind (Nov 21, 2006)

Judi, Kathy

Hope you have a fantastic time and may all your dreams and expectations be met or surpassed!!

Be safe and please travel smart!

We expect a full report when you get back, and loads of pictures, oh and if it slithers chances are very good that it is not friendly!!

Have fun and be safe.

Steve and Ruth, Steph and Tinker, Duke, Tigger, Cali, Sandi, Sasha


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

*WOO HOOO!!!!!!!* 











































You must be so excited! Can't wait to see lots and lots of pictures when you get back.
Stay safe, and have a great trip!

Getting much done at work these days?


----------



## 3athlete (May 14, 2006)

> Judi, Kathy
> 
> Hope you have a fantastic time and may all your dreams and expectations be met or surpassed!!
> 
> ...


*X2*

Have the TIME OF YOUR LIVES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

Have an AWESOME time!!!

Be Safe
MaeJae


----------



## happycamper (Jul 26, 2005)

Judy & Kathy

Everything already said for us too! Our prayers for a safe, exciting, fulfilling journey go with you both. We look forward to the wolfwood edition of National Geographic.

Can you broad cast in HD???

Have a great time and come back safe!!!

Steph, Jim, Elise, Luke and Bella


----------



## mollyp (Aug 10, 2005)

What they all said plus one more. Have a great trip you two and stay safe!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

*9 .... *
<I know, I know....you guys are gonna be soooooo tired of this by the time we leave...







Oh well














)



> Can you broad cast in HD???


Ha! In fact, the mini-DVD is HD!!!!











> Getting much done at work these days?


Work? Uh....no. But I _can _ tell you all about the Masaii tribesmen, the habit of the African Lion, and recite the lines of Hemingway's "True at First Light"....


----------



## pjb2cool (Apr 8, 2004)

3athlete said:


> > Judi, Kathy
> >
> > Hope you have a fantastic time and may all your dreams and expectations be met or surpassed!!
> >
> ...


X3 plus not just loads, but tons of pictures please...


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

pjb2cool said:


> X3 plus not just loads, but tons of pictures please...


Ohhhhhhh







OK. If you insist!







http://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/12/12_1_111.gif/img]

<that's exactly why we have 240gb of (extreme lightweight) harddrive/backup storage going with us plus the 10gig of smartdisks + 25 hrs of DVD disks - - none of which will need to be downloaded to the harddrive on the last day so all can come home loaded, too [IMG]http://www.outbackers.com/forums/public/style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/rolleyes.gif ! > We've spent more time, energy + $$$ researching & securing our image-capture/transport capabilities than on _ANYTHING_ else for this journey







Now I just have to be sure I remember how to work it all....

(hmm...."image-capture/transport capabilities"







remember when that was just called "taking picture"? )


----------



## tomlholmes (Jul 3, 2007)

*A Trip of a Life Time!! Stay Ahead of the Food Chain!! Come back Safe! *


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Gunsmokesetters said:


> *A Trip of a Life Time!! Stay Ahead of the Food Chain!! Come back Safe! *


That's why we'll always have a Guide and at least one armed Tracker with us anytime we leave main camp


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

I know this is a silly question, but are your bags packed yet?

Darlene


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

prevish gang said:


> I know this is a silly question, but are your bags packed yet?
> 
> Darlene


Packed, re-packed, weighed, re-weighed, re-packed, re-weighed... and we've still got more than a week to go


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

No goodbyes out of me yet, you're gonna have to wait!


----------



## 3athlete (May 14, 2006)

> I know this is a silly question, but are your bags packed yet?


Darlelne, those bags have been packed since JUNE! They're very organized ya know...and of course aren't at all excited


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

What everyone has said, X 10. I cant wait until the fall rally to hear some of the stories! (and see the pictures that wern't posted)!
BE SAFE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

*8 !!!!*

(you knew I had to do it......







)









Actually Clare...the bags were 1st packed when we bought them.............last October. We've just been - um - "perfecting our strategy" since then.


----------



## Zymurgist (Apr 2, 2007)

I don't think I'd be able to sleep, I'm excited and I'm not even going!

Have a super trip, try to soak it all in, although I'm sure it will be sensory overload. And I know Mr. Nick my 9 year old will be looking at your pictures with me when you post them. (He loves animals, especially the types that you will be seeing.)

Be well, safe travels, HAVE FUN!

Carl


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

*7!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (that's 1 WEEK!!!!!!!!)*  

1 week ....7 days.....from RIGHT NOW ....we will be in the sky, on our way!!!

btw, Carl...what's "sleep"?


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

wolfwood said:


> *7!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (that's 1 WEEK!!!!!!!!)*
> 
> 1 week ....7 days.....from RIGHT NOW ....we will be in the sky, on our way!!!
> 
> btw, Carl...what's "sleep"?










a week WOW! 







It's almost here I am so excited for you & Kath!!

Tami


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

*6.......5.....*

*
5!!!!!* This time next week (it will actually be about 6pm Monday in Kenya), we will have been at the 1st bush camp for one full day +, will have already gone on 3 Game Drives, and may well have already filled the portable hard drive


----------



## Brad1 (Jan 21, 2007)

Our DS is going to be 6 in December. He is an animal NUT! He always says he wants to be a Zookeeper.... or Superman...







Hard to explain that one. Anyway, make sure to take some super pictures. I would run out of film, memory cards, disposable cameras........ He and I would love to see them. Be safe and have fun.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Brad said:


> Anyway, make sure to take some super pictures. I would run out of film, memory cards, disposable cameras........


 We're taking....um.....LOTS of media !!!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

*T-4...and counting * (but only today and tomorrow are workdays!!!)

From the day we arrive on this planet
And blinking, step into the sun
There is more to see than can ever be seen
More to do than can ever be done

There is far too much to take in here
More to find than can ever be found
But the sun rolling high
Through the sapphire sky
Keeps great and small on the endless round

....

("Circle of Life", from _The Lion King_)


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Brad said:


> He always says he wants to be a Zookeeper.... or Superman...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


when my daughter was 4 and asked what she wanted to be when she grew up, she had a plan and a backup and a backup......................(1) be a babysitter (2) work at McDonalds (3) be a weed picker


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

Have a great time, post plenty of pic's and don't worry about us back in the states. Ok I looked but could not find the topic, something about extreme makeover and a rally at wolfwood. Don't worry about us we will be fine and I am sure all the east coasters will be looking out for Wolfwood while you are gone. Oh where are the keys to the tractor? Kirk


----------



## pjb2cool (Apr 8, 2004)

wolfwood said:


> *T-4...and counting * (but only today and tomorrow are workdays!!!)
> 
> From the day we arrive on this planet
> And blinking, step into the sun
> ...



I loved that movie...Cried my eyes out - in the theater(lucky it was dark) - when Mufasa got stompled to death...







If you should see his relatives (duh, you _probably_ will) - please take some pics...


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

aplvlykat said:


> Have a great time, post plenty of pic's and don't worry about us back in the states. Ok I looked but could not find the topic, something about extreme makeover and a rally at wolfwood. Don't worry about us we will be fine and I am sure all the east coasters will be looking out for Wolfwood while you are gone. Oh where are the keys to the tractor? Kirk


KIRK!! It's a Surprise!!!!!


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

Stuck my foot in it again, Sorry!!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

aplvlykat said:


> Stuck my foot in it again, Sorry!!


*Can't you guys at least wait 'till we're gone?







Geeeesh!!!!







*


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

wolfwood said:


> Stuck my foot in it again, Sorry!!


*Can't you guys at least wait 'till we're gone?







Geeeesh!!!!







*
[/quote]

Hey Wolfie... you aren't the only ones counting the days!









Happy Trails,
Doug

Now where did I put that Saws-All?...


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

*3....3......3 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
...and, as of 5:30pm TODAY, I'm on vaca for 3 weeks!!!!!!!!!!

The bad news is that I won't have a 'puter during the day for the next 2 days. Our home system is still on the Injured list and Kathy was saying something silly about needing her company laptop at ....work.....







.....what's _that _ about???

Oh well. Guess I'll just have to sleep late, pack stuff, learn more about my camera, pack more stuff, weigh the bags, unpack stuff....

... and keep an eye out for Eric and Doug and







now, Kirk, too!!!! (good thing we have house-sitters and 4 dogs on premise!!!)

----------------------------------------------------------------------------
*from Under African Skies, by Paul Simon*

Joseph's face was black as night
The pale yellow moon shone in his eyes
His path was marked
By the stars of the Southern Hemisphere
And he walked his days 
Under African Skies

This is the story of how we begin to remember
This is the powerful pulsing of love in the vein....


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Judi,
Hope you and Kathy have the trip of a lifetime and make memories that will last a lifetime!! PLEASE be careful and don't take any chances with your safety. Did I say that???







Like going to Africa in the bush isn't taking chances with your safety.........DUH!!!








HUGS!
Darlene


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

sgalady said:


> Stuck my foot in it again, Sorry!!


*Can't you guys at least wait 'till we're gone?







Geeeesh!!!!







*
[/quote]

Hey Wolfie... you aren't the only ones counting the days!









Happy Trails,
Doug

Now where did I put that Saws-All?...[/quote]
Didn't you learn anything last time? No - don't answer that - - - you may have learned more than any of us care to hear







Doug, I'm just not so sure your parole officer would be as happy to see you this time....


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Wolfie

I know you are going to have a great time. Safe travels and have a blast....remember lots of pics and you have 24hrs to file your trip report once you have returned. Safe and happy travels for Kathy as well
















Thor


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Thor said:


> Wolfie
> 
> I know you are going to have a great time. Safe travels and have a blast....remember lots of pics and you have 24hrs to file your trip report once you have returned. Safe and happy travels for Kathy as well
> 
> ...


That would be....24hrs from when I come down (aka "have returned") off my cloud - right? Thought so.


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

Use time wisely, on the plane ride home get the summary in order and start sorting pictures







....can't wait to see some.

Have lots of fun and be safe.









kevin


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Hey Wolfie,

When are you coming back? I'm sure you've told me more than once but I can't remember?









Thanks,
Tami


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

RizFam said:


> Hey Wolfie,
> 
> When are you coming back? I'm sure you've told me more than once but I can't remember?
> 
> ...


I'll send you a PM....can't give the BadBoys all of the info, you know


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

wolfwood said:


> Hey Wolfie,
> 
> When are you coming back? I'm sure you've told me more than once but I can't remember?
> 
> ...


I'll send you a PM....can't give the BadBoys all of the info, you know








[/quote]
I wanna know too!


----------



## ED_RN (Jun 25, 2006)

Hope you have a great time. ENJOY. I know you have been counting down the days.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

wolfwood said:


> [
> Didn't you learn anything last time? No - don't answer that - - - you may have learned more than any of us care to hear
> 
> 
> ...


I saw his parole officer in Hermiston today at the watermelon stand....what's that all about?


----------



## SharonAG (Jun 18, 2005)

Wolfie and Kathy

Have a awesome time!!! Be safe









Sharon and Greg


----------



## gone campin (Jan 29, 2006)

Be safe and have a GREAT time! I couldn't imagine the things you will see and experience.

Linda


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

wolfwood said:


> Hey Wolfie,
> 
> When are you coming back? I'm sure you've told me more than once but I can't remember?
> 
> ...


I'll send you a PM....can't give the BadBoys all of the info, you know








[/quote]

Thanx Wolfie got it.







Yeah good point we wouldn't want them knowing all of your secrets....



















































*It's almost that time .....*












































Tami


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Have a great trip. My Neighbor also left for Kenya last night on a missionary trip.


----------



## Canadiansue (Jun 23, 2006)

I may be too late to wish you all a great trip! just reading about it has brought back so many memories. I travelled through Nairobi in 1980, to and from an 11 month missionary posting in the Congo (Zaire back then) I spent a week in Mombassa on the way home. I am sure that there have been so many changes to the area, I wouldn't recognise anything. I would so like to be able to go back for a visit one day.


----------



## Chasgirl (Aug 15, 2006)

Have a good time! Sounds like it will be such a fun trip. Can't wait to hear all about it when you get back.

Jana


----------



## 5946 (Jul 17, 2007)

*You will be Missed - I always enjoy your input to questions/comments/solutions. Please take care, and have the Time of your Life!!!!!!!*


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

I sure hope the trip goes well and you have a great time. I'm looking forward to seeing all the great pictures you will come home with. Have a safe and fun trip


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

*2!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!* 

(You didn't _really_ think I'd miss a day, did you?)

It's been a busy day! Bags are just about packed and we've come in at just over 1/2 of the total weight allowance (Allowance due to flights via Bush Plane is 32# per guest + camera gear...we weigh in at about 18# per!!! WOW!!!)


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Must be all the thongs you are taking!!!!

Have fun!

Gary


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Fire44 said:


> Must be all the thongs you are taking!!!!
> 
> Have fun!
> 
> Gary


Right


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Fire44 said:


> Must be all the thongs you are taking!!!!
> 
> Have fun!
> 
> Gary


that's ALL they'll need, we have all seen the programs on tv and the women don't wear much else and Judi and Kathy will want to blend in.







won't they?


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> Must be all the thongs you are taking!!!!
> 
> Have fun!
> 
> Gary


that's ALL they'll need, we have all seen the programs on tv and the women don't wear much else and Judi and Kathy will want to blend in.







won't they?[/quote]
Soooo many possible ways to respond, T














and not one of them would be appropriate for the family channel. Nope. Not going there.









Besides, with no pockets, where would I store the spare camera batteries?


----------



## 'Ohana (May 20, 2007)

wolfwood said:


> Must be all the thongs you are taking!!!!
> 
> Have fun!
> 
> Gary


that's ALL they'll need, we have all seen the programs on tv and the women don't wear much else and Judi and Kathy will want to blend in.







won't they?[/quote]
Soooo many possible ways to respond, T














and not one of them would be appropriate for the family channel. Nope. Not going there.









Besides, with no pockets, where would I store the spare camera batteries?
[/quote]















Now thats funny.

Any who, here's wishing you folks all the best for a most glorious and grand adventure.
















Ed.


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

Have the time of your lives!!!









MaeJae


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

I'll sleep extra for you tonight. Don't want you to start out being tired. Anyway, HAVE A GREAT TIME!


----------



## smithfries (Apr 27, 2007)

Wow! Tomorrow is the big day. Wishing you safe travel and wonderful pictures and memories to come.

Elizabeth


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Rally at Wolfies! Rally at Wolfies!!!!!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

egregg57 said:


> Rally at Wolfies! Rally at Wolfies!!!!!


you're calling it a rally now? what happened to beer bashin apple martini drinkin live bands playin PARTY? did you change your mind?


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

There's a rally in Africa? Ferry fees must be atrocious!

Have a great time Wolfie! If you get a chance to log on, let us know how it is otherwise, see you when you return.

Flip-flops. I'm choosing to interpret the previous posts as flip-flops. OK, I feel better now.

Have a great time!!!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

What's all this talk about a trip? Somebody going somewhere? Anyone I know?









Mark


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

OMG Judi...

You're leaving TOMORROW!!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Hey Judi and Kathy!! it's time to go!





































We will miss you 2 here







but we know you are having as much fun as we are!









We will be waiting for all of those







of the









And don't worry one bit about







Wood, Tadger and Seeker have everything under control!

Have Fun Girls!


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

*WOO HOO!!!!!!!*
It's almost time for your grand adventure! Will anybody be sleeping at Wolfwood tonight?









Have a great trip and stay safe.









Oh, BTW........

Just in case nobody has mentioned it yet............

Well..............

*WE WANNA SEE SOME PICTURES WHEN YOU GET BACK!!!*


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

It's here....























Can't wait for the pictures when you return!!!

MaeJae


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Have Fun & Be Safe my Friends!!

















Tami, John & John Luke


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

All that has ben said... Times 1,000!

You guys have a great and safe trip. We will be missing you around here.

Well... Actually we'll be pretty busy with the remodeling.
But we will think about you guys once in awhile!

Where did you say you keep that homeowners policy?

Happy Trails (Never meant more!),
Doug


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

IT IS TODAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

...and you're right, NO sleep last night. But we're packed and repacked and the bags are at the back door waiting for the limo........which arrives in 3 hours!!!!!!!!!!!!! After dreaming of this for 40 years, its almost (ALMOST) sureal that we are actually going.........TODAY!!!

Many folks here and elsewhere have asked what we are expecting and wishing us no "dissappointment". Well, the reality is that there can be no "dissappointmnet". The dream has been to go to Africa - and that's what we are doing -------------- TODAY, in fact (OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!). We will let Africa decide what we need to see, do, and experience. SHE will be our guide and SHE, alone, will decide waht we need to see and learn.

Thank you all for your good wishes, happy thoughts, and for sharing in our excitement (there certainly is more than 2 mere mortal bodies can contain!!!). And for being here on the flip-side for us to share the experience with.....although Doug may have to acquire more bandwidth before the photos can be posted. We're taking 150 GIGABYTES of photo & movie storage space with us so - rest assured - there will a photo or 2 shared.

We won't have internet access in Africa - they JUST got their 1st connection in Nairobi and we'll be several hundred miles from there. I do have a few addresses so will try to get some snail mail off although I don't know how often the bushplanes visit the camps nor how long the mail would take to arrive in the States. We could all be celebrating the end-of-year holidays by then









OK all! Its time!!!!!!!!!!! I'll miss you. I really will. Know that you are travelling in my heart and I'm sure I'll be thinking of you as I take those photos ("Oh man, they're not gonna believe this!!!") and Gary, I WILL get your elephant photo!

See you in a few weeks - gotta go ------


*WE'RE GOING TO AFRICA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

*BON VOYAGE YOU TWO!!!*
Have a great trip!!!

Happy Trails,
Doug and Shannon


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)




----------

